# US Navy Veteran Kidnapped and Tortured by American Forces for Whistleblowing



## Gimpy (26 Aug 2007)

This article is a must read. Very disturbing to say the least.

http://www.forbes.com/feeds/ap/2007/08/24/ap4052736.html



> One after another, the men and women who have stepped forward to report corruption in the massive effort to rebuild Iraq have been vilified, fired and demoted.
> 
> Or worse.
> 
> ...



I forgot to add the middle section as well so here it is.


> Corruption has long plagued Iraq reconstruction. Hundreds of projects may never be finished, including repairs to the country's oil pipelines and electricity system. Congress gave more than $30 billion to rebuild Iraq, and at least $8.8 billion of it has disappeared, according to a government reconstruction audit.
> 
> Despite this staggering mess, there are no noble outcomes for those who have blown the whistle, according to a review of such cases by The Associated Press.
> 
> ...



This is a very good article and its mind boggling to think that the reason this man was kidnapped and tortured was just for trying to do the right thing.


----------



## 3rd Herd (26 Aug 2007)

Before we jump to conclusions it seems that this just hit the Associated Press circut. Here is another article and I like to read more than just one perspective. So to save a lot of tail chasing I am going to watch and see what develops.

Blowing the whistle on Iraqi contractors nets no thanks
By DEBORAH HASTINGS
The Associated Press
http://www.kansascity.com/news/nation/story/247720.html


----------



## GAP (26 Aug 2007)

I think the sh*t's going to hit the fan big time if the Republicans don't get in the next term. The Democrats will love this stuff and will use it any way they can.


----------



## Gimpy (26 Aug 2007)

3rd Herd said:
			
		

> Before we jump to conclusions it seems that this just hit the Associated Press circut. Here is another article and I like to read more than just one perspective. So to save a lot of tail chasing I am going to watch and see what develops.
> 
> Blowing the whistle on Iraqi contractors nets no thanks
> By DEBORAH HASTINGS
> ...



Thats very true. These stories are one-sided at the moment, but they most likely will remain that way, because I really can't see the US Government responding to these allegations. If there are hearings on this it will be hours or "I don't recall" or "I'm not at liberty to discuss that since it is part of an ongoing investigation".


----------



## 3rd Herd (26 Aug 2007)

Gimpy,
looking at Gap's post it will be interesting to see a couple of things and as you have pointed out it is one sided so far. First, is how quickly the larger papers pick it up. Most papers lean one way or the other so we will see politically how this plays out. Front page or Section D, last page, inside column.


----------



## tomahawk6 (26 Aug 2007)

Weak individuals will be tempted to profit from the reconstruction money in Iraq. Here is one case that was prosecuted.

http://www.armytimes.com/news/2007/08/ap_army_captain_bribe_070823/



> Capt. charged with bribing military contractors
> 
> Posted : Friday Aug 24, 2007 14:49:02 EDT
> 
> ...



http://www.armytimes.com/news/2007/08/ap_cockerham_070822/



> Army major, relatives indicted in bribery case
> The Associated Press
> Posted : Thursday Aug 23, 2007 7:19:07 EDT
> 
> ...


----------



## Sig_Des (26 Aug 2007)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> Weak individuals will be tempted to profit from the reconstruction money in Iraq. Here is one case that was prosecuted.



It's good to see charges being pursued against these people, but the first thing that came to mind for me was, aren't these the small fish? I mean, in the world of Multi-million dollar defense contracting, these aren't big players.


----------



## 3rd Herd (26 Aug 2007)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> It's good to see charges being pursued against these people, but the first thing that came to mind for me was, aren't these the small fish? I mean, in the world of Multi-million dollar defense contracting, these aren't big players.



yes but they access to Presidential veto's, pardons etc.


----------



## tomahawk6 (26 Aug 2007)

The key to alot of this are the low level officers that give contracts not unlike we have seen in our own country.There isnt some Mr Big that is raking in billions. Another side of the coin are companies like KBR and their subcontractors that might also be profiting from the situation. Again this isnt different than we see in civilian life between a city making a contract with a private company for trash hauling or some construction work. The only difference is the sheer amount of money that is being spent by the US government, not to mention the bribery and mismanagement on the Iraqi side of the coin.


----------



## SiG_22_Qc (27 Aug 2007)

He should have kept anymous, and send all photos to the medias.


----------



## Greymatters (27 Aug 2007)

SiG_22_Qc said:
			
		

> He should have kept anymous, and send all photos to the medias.



Unfortunately, its hard to condemn actions or identify criminal acts without a first-hand witness who can verify that the evidence is 'real'.  
Unless you can get a) enough overwhelming circumstantial evidence or b) get enough interest to prompt a third party investigation who could collect more evidence...


----------

